# Lahnhöhenweg Nassau-Niederlahnstein



## Easy (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich plane derzeit eine 3-Tagestour auf den Lahnhöhenweg von Wetzlar nach Niederlahnstein. Es gibt ja eigendlich 2 Lahnhöhenwege, einer auf der Taunusseite (links der Lahn flussabwärts geschaut) und einer auf der Westerwaldseite. 

Wir wollen natürlich immer den schönsten Abschnitt nehmen, den mit den hösten Trailanteilen, schönen Aussichtspunkten und Sehenswürdigkeiten. Bis Nassau steht die Route (wir wechseln öfters die Lahnseite und nehmen natürlich Jammertal und  Mühlbachtal mit), aber danach habe ich keinen Plan. 

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, auf welcher Seite wir weiterfahren sollen, wo sich  ein Schlenker bzw. kleiner Umweg lohnt und wo wir die Lahn wechseln sollen/können?

Danke 

easy


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Oktober 2006)

Bis hinter Bad Ems würde ich rechts fahren, alleine wg. der Abfahrt von Concordiaturm (durch das Parkhaus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensolator (24. Oktober 2006)

Nach Bad Ems finde ich die Strecke auf der linken Seite schöner. Von Ems geht es zwar ganz schön hoch, aber dafür bist Du näher an der Lahn. Auf der anderen Seite kannst Du einen Schlenker über die Schmittenhöhe machen. Das ist dann aber nur nett, wenn man sich auskennt.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Easy (25. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar:

also, von Nassau bis Bad Ems die rechte Seite nehmen. Bei Bad Ems beim Condordiaturm runter und dann auf die linke Lahnseite wechseln bis Niederlahnstein.

Nur so können wir die Ruppertsklamm nicht mitnehmen! Lohnt die sich überhaupt mit dem Bike? 

Danke für die Tipps

easy


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Oktober 2006)

Ruppertsklamm ist echt sehenswert, aber definitiv nichts fürs Rad.


----------



## Easy (25. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ruppertsklamm ist echt sehenswert, aber definitiv nichts fürs Rad.




Also eher: Bike am Eingang der Klamm anketten und Vorderrad mitnehmen. 

Zeit hätten wir ja, da wir als Tagesetappe nur die Strecke Nassau-Niederlahnstein haben und dann mit dem Zug wieder nach Wetzlar fahren. Mit dem schnellen Pendolino nur ca. 1,5 Stunden Zugfahrt.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Oktober 2006)

Du hattest diesen Thread vor 2 1/2 Jahren schonmal ähnlich eingestellt. So richtig weit bist du in der Zeit nicht gekommen, oder?


----------



## Easy (26. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Du hattest diesen Thread vor 2 1/2 Jahren schonmal ähnlich eingestellt. So richtig weit bist du in der Zeit nicht gekommen, oder?




Genau  Doch doch, die Tour damals haben wir schon gemacht (Diez-Jammertal-Hasenbachtal-Nassau) - als leider nur als Tagestour. Für unsere Mehrtagestripps zog es uns dann doch wieder in die Alpen. Weil's so schön war und so lange her ist wollen wir jetzt die komplette Strecke von Wetzlar nach Lahnstein in vier Tagen machen. 

1. Tag Wetzlar-Weilburg (1/2 Tag)
2. Tag Weilburg- Diez
3. Tag Diez-Nassau
4. Tag Nassau-Niederlahnstein (1/2 Tag+ Zugfahrt heim)

(meinen alten Fred hat jemand wieder rausgegraben, hab ich auch gesehen)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe den Hinweis auf diesen Fred im Reiseforum gefunden. Der Lahnhöhenweg ist für uns aus der Kölner Ecke ja quasi nur einen Sprung entfernt. Inspiriert hat mich dein Hinweis auf diesen langen Singletrail.
Gibt es irgendwelche (MTB-kompatible) Literatur (Kompass-Karte, Fremdenverkehrsamt o.ä.) zu diesem Höhenweg oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand GPS-Daten oder kann mir den Weg anhand von einzelnen Streckenabschnitten/Wegenummern oder -punkten beschreiben?
Interessant wäre schon der ganze Weg, aber für's erste wichtig wäre dann eher ein einzelner Abschnitt, den man als Tagestour fahren könnte und wo der Startpunkt möglichst nah an Köln liegt.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Ride On! 
Stefan


----------



## Easy (26. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe den Hinweis auf diesen Fred im Reiseforum gefunden. Der Lahnhöhenweg ist für uns aus der Kölner Ecke ja quasi nur einen Sprung entfernt. Inspiriert hat mich dein Hinweis auf diesen langen Singletrail.
> Gibt es irgendwelche (MTB-kompatible) Literatur (Kompass-Karte, Fremdenverkehrsamt o.ä.) zu diesem Höhenweg oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand GPS-Daten oder kann mir den Weg anhand von einzelnen Streckenabschnitten/Wegenummern oder -punkten beschreiben?
> Interessant wäre schon der ganze Weg, aber für's erste wichtig wäre dann eher ein einzelner Abschnitt, den man als Tagestour fahren könnte und wo der Startpunkt möglichst nah an Köln liegt.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

sehr gut ist die offizielle Karte des Naturparks Nassau in 1:50.000. Sie heißt topographische Freizeitkarte Lahn-Nassau und wird herausgegeben vom Landesvermessungsamt Rheinland-Pfalz und LVA Hessen. Da sind beide Lahnhöhenwege gut eingezeichnet. Man bekommt von der Tour durch die Höhenlinien und Schummerung einen ganz guten Eindruck, was einen erwartet (ufff).
Wander- und Radwege und Gitter für GPS-Nutzer sind dabei. 

Übernachten werden wir (bis auf Nassau) in Jugendherbergen, in Diez ist die sogar im Schloss untergebracht (freu). Achtung: Ausweis zwingend erforderlich. Man kann aber über einen Verein oder Club eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft beantragen. 

Mach doch als Einstieg folgendes: mit dem Zug bis Koblenz. Von dort den Lahnhöhenweg auf der Taunusseite bis Nassau, dann auf die andere Seite wechseln und auf der Westerwaldseite nach Koblenz zurück. Oder halt umgekehrt. Dürfte als Tagestour ausreichend lang sein. Ggf. wenn ihr echt gut drauf seit, noch den Schlenker Mühlbachtal/Jammertal mitnehmen. Das muss halt der beste Abschnitt sein (kann ich nur für die mir bekannten Abschnitte bestätigen) und ggf. eine Zwischenstrecke auf den Lahnuferweg zurücklegen, wenn's zu spät wird. 

easy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Oktober 2006)

Erstmal natürlich thx an @easy

@all
Ich habe mir eine Kompasskarte besorgt, ein wenig Webrecherche betrieben  und nun noch ein paar Fragen an die Locals hier ...


es geht um den Streckenabschnitt zwischen (Nieder)-Lahnstein und Obernhof.
welche Route haltet ihr für sinnvoller: Richtung Obernhof besser nördlich der Lahn (weißes L auf schwarzem Grund; Westerwald-Seite(?)) oder besser südlich der Lahn schwarzes L auf weißem Grund; Taunus-Seite(?))  ?
meine Recherche hat Lahnstein - Obernhof - Lahnstein ca. 60 km ergeben. Liege ich damit halbwegs richtig?
Höhenmeter. Da habe ich gar nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand halbwegs zuverlässige Zahlen, vielleicht sogar ein Höhenprofil?
hat jemand Bock, irgendwann an einem Tag im Nov. oder Dez. (natürlich brauchbares Wetter vorausgesetzt) eine Handvoll Bike-Guides (m/w) bei der Streckenrecherche zu "führen"?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (27. Oktober 2006)

Easy schrieb:


> 1. Tag Wetzlar-Weilburg (1/2 Tag)



ich denk da braucht man nur einen tag...
ab weilburg immer rechts halten und in aumenau auch rechts halten sind schöne wege bei.. weiter weiss ich net.


----------



## Easy (31. Oktober 2006)

4l3x schrieb:


> ich denk da braucht man nur einen tag...
> ab weilburg immer rechts halten und in aumenau auch rechts halten sind schöne wege bei.. weiter weiss ich net.



Meinst Du von Wetzlar aus in einem Tag gleich bis Diez durchfahren? 
Ist das okay und machbar? 

Das dürften ca. 70 km sein, Höhenmeter und Wegebeschaffenheit bis Weilburg ist okay, aber dann kenne ich nur noch den Abschnitt Villmar - LM, da sind schon ein paar knifflige Streckenabschnitte dabei (vor Runkel). Aber wenn wir uns eine Übernachtung sparen könnten, wäre natürlich super. 

Gruß

easy


----------



## Easy (31. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> [*]meine Recherche hat Lahnstein - Obernhof - Lahnstein ca. 60 km ergeben. Liege ich damit halbwegs richtig?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



In einer Wanderbeschreibung stand was von 34,6 km von Niederlahnstein nach Nassau (taunnusseitig - also schwarzes L auf weißem Untergrund) und  weitere 17,5 km durch Mühlbachtal und Jammertal nach Obernhof. 

Von daher dürften die 60km etwas knapp bemessen sein.  

Höhenmeter sind durch das Jammertal nicht viel, man braucht aber dennoch mehr Zeit als normal, da fast durchgängiger Trail. 

Bei dem Wetter und der tollen Herbstfärbung derzeit ist die Tour sicherlich ein Traum   Viel Spaß dabei. 

easy


----------



## miksyn (11. November 2006)

Hallo,  motiviert duch eure postings hier, bin ich gestern den Abschnitt Lahnstein nach Bad Ems auf der Taunnusseite  (also schwarzes L auf weißem Untergrund)  abgefahren. Ist zwar ganz ordentlich beschildert, jedoch nicht lückenlos. Ohne Ortskenntnisse hätte ich mich sicherlich verfahren. Der Lahnhöhenweg führt duch die Ortschaft Frücht, hinter Ihm hörte die Beschilderung bis nach Nivern komplett auf! Von da aus ist wieder der weiter Verlauf nach Bad Ems gekennzeichnet. Mir persönlich hat die andere Seite (Ruppertsklamm) besser gefallen, wobei es auch hier sehr schöne abschnitte gab. Höhenmetermässig ist es schon einiges, sind auch sehr steile passagen dabei. 

Viel Spass bei eurer Tour! Könnt ja mal schrieben wie eure Erlebnisse sind. Der Abstecher Mühlbach ist jedenfalls auch sehr schön!

Viele Grüsse, Mirko


----------

